# July Surf Fishing, Navarre beach



## Loanangler (May 5, 2008)

I plan on making a trip and staying close to the old pier in July.( Close to Baracuda's restaruant)I really don't care what I catch, I just want to catch somthing. Never surf fished before but I get bored at the beach and sometimes a line in the water solves all problems. First, what to fish for. Second, how to rig?? Circle hook?? flouro, mono, wire? I thought about a charter but I am a little spoiled by Venice La. Fishing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.REALLY GLAD I FOUND THIS FORUM !!


----------

